# Brown Eyed White?



## Icarus (Aug 8, 2010)

I bought 10 rabbits at auction, 7 does and 3 bucks. One buck is a 5lb WHITE rabbit. His eyes are solid brown, not a hint of blue in sight (not Vienna?). His coat is also pure white, no shading, no ticking, nothing. He is a bit pee-stained, but is getting a bath soon.

I was curious, what kind of gene causes this? Is he possibly of the shaded variety, but displays Pearl and consequently hides the shading? Is he a Ermine, perhaps born with blue-gray eyes that later on turned brown?

A the moment, I have four heavily bred does carrying his kits. They all look to be dark Agouti Chinchillas, Vienna carriers. What do you think I can expect out of them? Bought them bred, due for kits either this week or the next.


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Aug 8, 2010)

Can you post pictures of the rabbit? That would really help out in determining his coat color.

Also, knowing what breed he is and his genetic background would really help out a lot.

From your very limited information, I would say ermine, given that there is a lack of shading. 

But again, this is only a big guess given what you have provided.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 8, 2010)

Inle_Rabbitry wrote:


> Can you post pictures of the rabbit? That would really help out in determining his coat color.
> 
> Also, knowing what breed he is and his genetic background would really help out a lot.
> 
> ...




No idea as to their history-like I said, auction rabbits. 

He is a pretty thick built rabbit, I'm guessing he has some Californian or other meat breed in his background. Getting pictures soon


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2010)

White with brown eyes is generally a non-extension chin aka ghost chin (often called "frosty" or "ermine" and generally showing some ticking). 

We occasionally get brown eyed whites when breeding Dwarf Hotots (broken, dutch genotype).


----------



## Jaded (Aug 8, 2010)

Do you have a photo of the rabbit? Also, kwhat breed is he?


----------



## Icarus (Aug 9, 2010)

T.A Bunnies wrote:


> Do you have a photo of the rabbit? Also, kwhat breed is he?



Er..a big, white rabbit? :biggrin:


His eyes don't normally have the red, thats from the flash. His coat is also VERY dirty and matted on one side (and pee colored). It might be as late as Wednesday before I'm able to get him bathed and groomed. His nails are clipped and his glands cleaned, I did that the first day I got them. His man-bits looked a little irritated, the seller I spoke to said he was in a bad fight with another buck, and was also sensitive around the ears. Monitoring that area, so far he's just a big, fat, happy rabbit.

He merrily avoided me today when I went to catch him, apparently fresh water, shade, grass, and a nice breeze are more important than sitting half a second for a picture.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 9, 2010)

Also; the cage was just to keep him from leaping off the big one I had him sitting on. Just wanted to clear that up! He was pretty determined.


----------



## oliviathn (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven 't idea about rabbits, But I thing rabbit want big cage, for that it can move. In this cage it is not move and not comfortable. And try to left it from cage, because any animal is good looking in outside of cage also comfortable, In addition take care it.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 13, 2010)

*oliviathn wrote: *


> I haven 't idea about rabbits, But I thing rabbit want big cage, for that it can move. In this cage it is not move and not comfortable. And try to left it from cage, because any animal is good looking in outside of cage also comfortable, In addition take care it.


The rabbit was recently purchased at an auction and was dirty. Icarus had also explained that the rabbit was contained for the photo - that cage is not his living quarters.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 13, 2010)

pamnock wrote:


> *oliviathn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I haven 't idea about rabbits, But I thing rabbit want big cage, for that it can move. In this cage it is not move and not comfortable. And try to left it from cage, because any animal is good looking in outside of cage also comfortable, In addition take care it.
> ...



He kept wanting to leap off the top of the big cage I had him sitting on  So he got stuck in the nearest metal basket I could find. He was definitely NOT happy though!

Everyone currently lives outside in a huuuuuge cage with an automatic feeder, straw bedding (it's wire floored), fresh hay, and big water dish. AND a pet carrier if they feel the need to sleep in it. It's also kept tarped on one side for extra shade. 
The cage just got bigger since I moved four does into separate cages to kindle. 

Happy bunnies!


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 13, 2010)

Are the bunnies you posted the other day that you thought were blue torts and agoutis his children?


----------



## Icarus (Aug 13, 2010)

lelanatty wrote:


> Are the bunnies you posted the other day that you thought were blue torts and agoutis his children?



I don't believe they are. The people I bought the rabbits from sounded like they had quite a large herd of rabbits.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 14, 2010)

I think hes a meat breed, not sure on the breed tho?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 14, 2010)

*Icarus wrote: *


> lelanatty wrote:
> 
> 
> > Are the bunnies you posted the other day that you thought were blue torts and agoutis his children?
> ...



Oh ok. From the pictures it looks like he has blue eyes to me. I have been having the same problem with my blue rabbits, their eyes look brown. 

There is no evidence that he is an ermine or any other color, just perhaps aBEW with brownish eyes.And if the entire herd of rabbits had vienna marks and BEW's then you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 14, 2010)

And from vienna cariers you should expect BEW's and VM's, I think.


----------

